# Mug Printer



## hstreible (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't know if this the is the right spot or not. I need a supplier to print mugs for a customer of mine. He owns a coffee shop and we are doing shirts but would like to order everything from me.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I print mugs you can pm me


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

best to list your location as that is important for YOU as the cost of shipping a mug is about the same as the finished mug. Many of us do mugs but for me to do mugs for anyone on the other side of US is not good business for me or the buyer...so recommend you list your general location so those can contact you. also you can list in the referral section..might be better


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

im in buena park cali


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

djque.... I did not mean YOU but comment was for the original poster


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I'm on the East Coast NYC If that's any good.....


----------

